# Braided Line



## cvilt

My wife is has better success with fireline, less"wind-knots" that are not wind-knots but operator error. I will be spooling her back up some mono so I can spend some time fishing not detangling  and save some $ due to cutting out knots and loosing line. The worst I have used is spiderwire and fireline is quiet going through the guides


----------



## DuckNut

One of the keys to cut down on wind knots is to make sure your roller on your bail turns freely.


----------



## Swamp

Won't get any argument from me about that. Close the bail manually and tug on the line before retrieving is/was my MO(well most of the time). The stuff I still have will blow around like crazy and this guy is new so there will be a learning curve to be sure. I expect there to be better behaving products ten years later...


----------



## CurtisWright

X2 on the mono until you get good with it. From my experience Stren is stiffer than Trilene and works better on a spinning rod.


----------



## Rediculous

I haven't had a knot of any kind using braid with the newer stradics. Whether it's the bevel on the lip of the spool, or how it lays the line when reeled. I'm sure a beginner would be able to manage casting, with little to no knots.


----------



## AfterHours2

You shouldn't have any issues with braid as long as it is spooled correctly. Many of the new reels are setup for braid while the older ones just need mono backing. Personally, I always cover the spool with mono before putting on braid but it is not neccesary.


----------



## phishphood

I've had better luck with Suffix and Fins when it comes to wind knots. I still have some reels with Power Pro that I spray down with Reel Magic about once a month and they still get the job done, but there won't be any Power Pro pruchases in my future.


----------



## Rediculous

> I've had better luck with Suffix and Fins when it comes to wind knots. I still have some reels with Power Pro that I spray down with Reel Magic about once a month and they still get the job done, but there won't be any Power Pro pruchases in my future.


Power Pro is the only braid I'll ever purchase. Seaguar is the only fluoro leader I'll ever buy. I've tried everything under the sun and IMO nothing else comes close to either. I wouldn't blame any line for knots. I choose those lines, only because, based on my experience they're overall superior to the competition. 95% of knots are the result of bad casting or bad retrieving techniques.


----------



## KnotHome

I don't know if it's still the case, but fire line used to be the worst about cutting into cheaper guides. If you have a rod with hardloy, alconite, or sic, you'll be fine with whatever though.


----------



## qwerty

Original power pro is garbage, flat braid. I don't know about the new super slick or whatever they call it; it's probably better. I use cortland master braid and love it, occasional wind knots on my saragosa but nothing too serious. One thing to remember for wind knots is to cast in a manner that avoids letting your lure spin as it flies through the air. It's easy to spin the hell out of a lure when casting side arm. Once your line has enough twists it will naturally spring back on itself on a long cast, and then you spend 5 minutes de-tangling and not catching anything...


----------



## lemaymiami

The reels with braid that I hand my anglers all have Sufix performance braid on them (I limit my reels with braid for certain situations). Yes, you have to be a bit careful with any braid and yes, a beginner needs some attention until they're proficient but the Sufix runs rings around anything else I've seen.... By the way, I don't have a sponsorship or any connection at all with Sufix... 

This fish was caught and released one week ago on my skiff along the west coast of the 'Glades... It weighed 14lbs, measured 36", and was taken on only 10lb braid with a 30lb leader and a small jig....









I'll have a full report in a day or so (just came off of 8 days straight out of Flamingo...).


----------



## cutrunner

The only sound sweeter than the national anthem is te sound of power pro being spooled off of an old style mega-lite and thru fugi guides in the morning.


----------



## paint it black

I love braided line. If you use a stradic, you don't have to worry about wind knots. I think I only ever had about 2 wind knots EVER on all m stradics combined, using power pro 10lb. But I tried suffix and diamond braid and it was knot after knot....


----------



## skinny_water

I wouldn't say it was really the reel but more of a technique. Make sure you close the bail by hand, and be carefull reeling up loose slack in the line. Those two things cut down on wind knots greatly. 

8lb Power Pro


----------



## paint it black

My issues were clearly not technique when I have multiple rods with same reels. Different lines. Power pro out performed the others drastically. I had power pro on the spare spool. I swapped out the spool with suffix to the back up spool with power pro. No more issues. 

Anyway, that's all irrelevant. My nautilus with wulff line casts just fine. Lol


----------



## GulfCoast

> I wouldn't say it was really the reel but more of a technique.  Make sure you close the bail by hand, and be carefull reeling up loose slack in the line.  Those two things cut down on wind knots greatly.
> 
> I second this........!


----------



## JRP

some good advise here,on a spinner I would not use less than 10lb test on a bait caster always go at least 3 sizes bigger with braid . I started with power pro and switched to stren now all I use is fireline crystal its the truth .A while back I swore I would never use anything that said fireline boy has that changed .One other thing that helps with braid in addition to stopping it short by bail or hand .If casting into wind or crosswind occasionally turn around and make a long cast with wind hold rod tip into water and retrieve just to get it back tight on spool .  Thanks JRP


----------



## Swamp

Thanks everyone. He decided to go with PP since the shop had it and would spool it up for him.

One last question: I've always used a Uni-Uni connection for my mono to braid connection. It works for me and I have confidence in the connection. The thing I hate about it is that it catches some while going out through the guides I really dislike the noise and and I'm sure I loose a few feet of distance. I should coat the knot with some Pliobond or the like but that only happens when I tie on a new leader off of the water and that does not happen. Is there a better mouse trap these days?

To my surprise I've actually really enjoyed using the spinning gear again.


----------



## cvilt

You can cut your mono tag end short and use a drop of super glue. It helps and I have not had one slip yet. Let the glue dry or it will be visible


----------



## Swamp

No issues with failure. The connection works. I just hate the clicking and catching. I can live with it but if there is something better...


----------



## paint it black

keep the knot out of the guides....

I use a 2' leader, and always keep it out of the guides......


----------



## Swamp

That would be one way! Unfortunately my casting style usually leaves less than 8" of line out of the rod tip.

Swamp


----------



## jeross

I use Alberto's knot for my braid to leader connection. It goes through the guides nicely for me. Your mileage may vary.

This vid is a bit too long and commercially, but it shows the knot procedure well. I use anywhere between 5 wraps and 8 depending on the situation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R_2xautA1U&feature=related


----------

